
How America Turned Against Smart Kids - pdog
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/how-america-turned-against-smart-kids/
======
killjoywashere
It's a feel-good piece for the wealthy that ignores huge swaths of evidence.
Also, the author is the former policy coordinator for Trump's campaign.

